
Firefox Android Build that caused issues is working as intended - kiyanwang
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/25/firefox_android_update/
======
m45t3r
The Register makes some of the most clickbait titles in the area.

The real ones is that Firefox Quantum is finally out for Android (Firefox for
Android jumped from version 68.0 to 79.0), and this bought a completely new
interface too.

Now, the new interface is very nice (bottom navigator bar FTW) and the browser
is much faster, but it lost some features and there is a limited number of
extensions available for now (Mozilla seems to be manually approving them).

So what happened? A small but vocal number of users complained and we get this
news from The Register like this was the worse mistake ever. It is not.

Sure Mozilla could have managed this update better (losing settings seems
pretty bad for example), but most users are probably pretty satisfied with the
update. I couldn't use Firefox Android before (too slow compared to Chrome)
and I was using Nightly (and afterwards Beta) just so I could get the
performance improvements since the browser is so much faster. And also the new
interface looks fantastic.

~~~
rrobukef
I am one of those vocal users, though I don't consider myself one. It was the
first time I ranted about an update or UI behaviour.

Can you dismiss (most) of my arguments in this post?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=24160559&goto=threads%...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=24160559&goto=threads%3Fid%3Drrobukef%2324160559)

\---

The recent mobile Firefox is worse in every way that matters to me:

    
    
      ° Breaking recent add-ons (for the few add-ons that exist). I added a close-tab icon to compensate for the bad tab-ui. It's gone now.
      ° URL-bar hiding is wonkey. Some overlays disable hiding due to recent phising attacks. Now, for overlays, it is always present and hides the bottom of the page. This is very annoying when links are hidden behind the bar.
      ° URL bar (2): where have my bookmarks gone?
      ° URL bar (3): no more editing the URL if anything was *ever* searched in the current tab. Instead it edits the search. The URL is inaccessible. 
      ° After 'Open in new tab' there is an annoying delay for 'Switch' again hiding links.
      ° Tab selection is just bad now. Preview is broken. If anything is displayed, it is often the image of two sites ago, even if the page has rendered.
      ° Tab selection (2) no more moving the tabs?
      ° Tab selection (3) why waste so much space? Using only 80% of the screen. And every tab wastes two lines and a half of useful space. Why is only the domain shown? Why not truncated or cut in the middle? 
      ° Tab selection (4): newly opened tabs are hidden, you always have to scroll up as the current tab is always first, older tabs are lower.
      ° about:config is broken. Certificate error. Certificate error is broken too. Thus no disabling reader mode.

~~~
oarfish
Wow, the misfeature of removed URL editing is surprisingly annoying.
Completely surprising if you've been using browsers before for any time.

~~~
erinnh
I cant confirm that. I just tried it on my phone and I can edit URLs. Even
after searching for something else first as the above poster mentioned.

~~~
rrobukef
Reproduced!

Apparently search interferes only with some URLs: 0) Copy this url:
"[https://forums.spacebattles.com/forums/worm.115/"](https://forums.spacebattles.com/forums/worm.115/")
1) Search anything (I use ddg, load the page completely) 2) Tap the url-bar.
Notice no url, just the search. 3) Remove the search, "Fill link from
clipboard" appearch, tap it. 4) Tap the URL-bar. The original search appears
again. Unable to edit copied url.

The search stays present as long as the URLs with the same behaviour are
entered manually, from history, or pasted. Most urls reset the behaviour. I
have three from different domains. One is a top-level URL, the others are not.
The top-level of the example does not have this behaviour.

------
solstice
For me it's the weird new way of handling custom search engines that annoys
me. Old workflow: tap the address bar, start typing your search term and then
either press return to search with default search engine, or 2) tap one of the
custom search engine buttons. In both cases, the search was executed directly.

New Firefox: (go to settings to enable non-default search engines to be
displayed) Best case: tap the address bar, enter your search term, press
return or one of the non-default search engines and then return.

The problem is that after adding a custom search engine, it ends up at the
bottom of the list, meaning that in order to select it after typing my search
terms, I have to scroll down, causing the keyboard to collapse. After
selecting the right search engine firefox doesn't search automatically but
rather I have to tap the address bar again and then press return. So, where in
the past I had a "tap, type, tap, (search results)" experience, now it is
"tap, type, scroll, tap (bottom of screen to select SE), tap (top of screen
into the address bar to get the keyboard back), tap (bottom of screen [return
key on keyboard]), search results"

I very much would like to go back to the old behavior.

~~~
MaxikCZ
The longer I use new firefox the more hatred I harbour for it.

Opening new tab before: Tap tabs icon on top. Tap open new tab icon that
appears in the same place(essentially slow doubletap)

Now:tap tabs icon on top. Tap new tab thats on the other side of display (I
tried getting used to having navigation bar down, but the pageload progress
bar should have stayed top. When arriving to page and looking at the top its
completely out of my peripheral vision)

Opening certain links in app. Not only was outrageous that mozzila said "nah"
to ability to always open certain links in app (in the name of seamless web
experience), so when opening a reddit link on slow and highly datalimited
connection I had to wait until page starts loading, then stop load to not
consume data (but not too soon, or open in app icon doesnt show), and then
click the icon to open link in app. Now I have to tap the menu first to get
access to open in app icon. Forcing me to add another tap (or three if I want
to stop the pageload too) everytime I want to do something that should be user
settable in the first place.

Also, can anyone explain me why closing the tab view now requires two swipes
down instead of one? (Or one rly long one, granted, but still...) And the fact
that the thubnail (main visual cue as to what tab it is) is now smaller is
also getting on my nerves

Some pages are super jitery when I try to zoom them as a main big image loads
(and few seconds after). Wasnt issue before.

There are more things that annoy me, but cant remember them in the heat of the
moment, might edit this later.

And ofcourse, cant use old version because they know best whats good for me.

Im about to start looking for another browser soon, would welcome suggestions!
(Ability to run ublock is neccesity)

~~~
gnomewascool
> Now:tap tabs icon on top. Tap new tab thats on the other side of display

You can long-press the tabs icon on top, which is slightly more convenient.
(No, it's not obvious.)

> Im about to start looking for another browser soon, would welcome
> suggestions! (Ability to run ublock is neccesity)

AFAICT the only other open-source android browser that supports ublock origin
is Kiwi Browser.[0] It used to heavily lag behind upstream chromium, though —
I don't know if that's changed.

[0] [https://github.com/kiwibrowser/src](https://github.com/kiwibrowser/src)

------
ggm
My partner has lived in FF as their browser of choice for over 15 years now.

She is very angry at the lack of user-respectful UX around the change.

She said to me all the choices suck, and it has the flavour of "for your
better enjoyment... we broke you" type communications. Not "we're sorry" but a
belief "but you want this" when directly, specifically she doesn't and didn't

* No way to manage the landing page favourites order. An issue in fenix, but no indication of intent to change.

* Default shifted to "speedy read-y down-the-bottom-y"

* Tabs replaced by the counter of pages open.

* It was anything _but_ "principle of least astonishment"

The delivery of better tracking protection? Thats great.

The unexpected UI changes? They suck. No amount of A/B testing can help you in
the communication of "this is better" if you don't actually try to
communicate.

------
neiman
As an extension developer, this is highly frustrated.

Mozilla already broke our extension (Almonit extension) in browser a few weeks
ago, when they changed default behaviour unannounced, without supplying (yet)
an alternative solution. We actually had to found out about this change
because people started to complain.

Now our extension was removed and is impossible to reinstall after this
upgrade. It's highly frustrating because we're trying to build a stable user-
crowd here, and it's impossible to do if the user experience is being hurt so
badly every few weeks.

On the positive note, the people in Mozilla's Add-ons Matrix room were super
positive and helpful. The problem was that there's not much that they could
really do.

------
vezycash
Mozilla is acting like Microsoft right now -

Step 1: Replace a working app with a shinier UI with less features than the
original

Step 2: Promise to add missing features in the future

Step 3: Put off adding missing features existing users want. While adding
features "prospective users" say they want.

Step 4 - Repeat steps 1-3 a few times (rewrite, remove features users use, add
features non-users want)

Step 5: Retire the product citing low usage

~~~
rjzzleep
2014 Brendan Eich was removed and replaced with the Chief of Marketing as
CEO[1][2].

I mentioned that it worries me back then and that nothing good can come out of
the Chief marketing guy becoming CEO.

Today what we see is the result of that. Yandex browser on android has more
chrome extension support than firefox for android.

This isn't just about Mozilla as a company. It's also about how we as a
community supported Mozilla in becoming that company and now being surprised
at why it does the things that it does.

Obama made a speech not too long ago about not to conflate people doing good
things with being good in all situations. The only people always seeming to be
good are the ones groomed to be politicians without ever sharing a bad opinion
in public.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7551896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7551896)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7530807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7530807)

~~~
diminish
I sometimes wish we need the linux governance model with firefox - where a
leader like linus with a team of a handful of people manages a true open
source project.

This would prevent monetization-led programming, creating a hierarchical
company with a product & engineering management organization creating an
average well known adventure of "how to make more money"

------
ubercow13
It's a bit weird that Firefox deprecated all extensions while moving to a
simpler API with a more limited surface area, in order to allow changes to be
made more easily in the future to the underlying browser without breaking
compatibility with extensions, and then proceeded to make changes to the
underlying browser which break compatibility with all extensions using that
API.

~~~
sp332
It's more that they moved to a new codebase that is not yet feature-complete.
It will gain compatible functionality over time.

~~~
tsimionescu
If it's not feature complete, how can it be an official release??

~~~
Jonnax
It's significantly faster and ublock origin works.

Seems like getting parity would take a year+

So I guess they decided it's worth dumping the current code base to focus on
the rewrite.

~~~
coffeeaddicted
Just got the new Firefox on my tablet earlier and ublock origin did
unfortunately not work well after the update. Ads are no longer removed, but
replaced by whitespace with a loading icon in the middle. I'm still
considering if I find that more or less annoying than browsing with ads
enabled.

~~~
gorhill
> replaced by whitespace with a loading icon in the middle

This seems to be a filter issue, please submit cases to filter list
maintainers.

Note that "Ignore generic cosmetic filters" is checked by default in Firefox
for Android, it's something you may want to toggle.[1]

* * *

[1] [https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Dashboard:-Filter-
lis...](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Dashboard:-Filter-lists)

------
teekert
For me it is not the missing add-ons, and I even like the bar at the bottom.
But how on earth do I read some sites while coming back to my favorites?
Tapping the address bar gives me a big back screen with the bar at the top,
that is where I used to find my most used sites. Now instead I have to tap the
small tabs icon, tap + and then choose a site. This leaves me with a lot of
tabs open. I used to open things for reading in new tabs in the background,
but those now get lost in my huge list of unused tabs opened solely to get to
my favorites. I can't find the option to start with an empty session after
closing so I now have to manually clean up al those tabs every now and then.
Oh, and I can't find print and the downloads button anymore... Any advice on
alternatives? I just picked up my laptop to avoid FireFox mobile :s

I my most used sites were simply available below the address bar after tapping
it, that would be really helpful to me.

~~~
jillesvangurp
This is indeed annoying; there's no UI option to select anything from your
collections or top sites in the current tab.

There are a few other issues that annoy me:

\- tab management is a bit of a mess relative to the previous version. I seem
to end up with the same websites open in many tabs because the UI for
selecting an icon from top sites or collections always opens a new tab. IMHO
that's a UX failure and something that needs rethinking.

\- Neither top sites or collections are part of the normal bookmarks or synced
to my desktop browser. This seems like an odd choice to me as bookmark syncing
works great. I've repeatedly lost collections by switching to different
versions of firefox preview, firefox nightly, etc. This makes me reluctant to
buy into the feature because I know I will lose all collections at some point
again.

\- Page caching is way too aggressive. It's not acceptable to show days old
versions of a website in a new tab. Yet, this happens to me on pretty much all
news websites and blogs that I visit. Including HN. I have to reload freshly
opened news websites to get the current version. To me this feels like a bug
and I hope this is not actually intended behavior (that would be seriously
misguided).

\- The back button history does not stop with the opening of the tab (which is
what I expect). With HN, if I repeatedly hit the back button I get back to the
login screen I used months ago. The old browser would go back to the main
screen so I could open up a new tab. IMHO that behavior is nicer.

\- You have to be really careful manipulating collections via the touch
screen. I've repeatedly deleted sites from there by accident because I wasn't
scrolling perfectly straight or trying to open the site. Swipe to delete
without confirmation is broken UX. Really annoying and it seems overly
sensitive to this. Every delete I've done this way was unintentional.

Despite this, I kind of like it because adblocking (aka. the #1 use case for
extensions) works great and I also enjoy privacy protection, which on Android
normally is kind of a bad joke with Google tracking your every move.

~~~
toupeira
> Page caching is way too aggressive. It's not acceptable to show days old
> versions of a website in a new tab. Yet, this happens to me on pretty much
> all news websites and blogs that I visit. Including HN. I have to reload
> freshly opened news websites to get the current version. To me this feels
> like a bug and I hope this is not actually intended behavior (that would be
> seriously misguided).

If this is with collections, apparently it's intentional:
[https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix/issues/10417](https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix/issues/10417)

~~~
jillesvangurp
Yikes. It's broken, plain and simple. I'm surprised that there is any debate
about this in Mozilla about this being a bug or a feature.

~~~
toupeira
Yeah, they seem to be more interested in doing UX research and "highlighting
value" of this broken feature: [https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix/issues/5652](https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/fenix/issues/5652)

------
lovelearning
As a Firefox fan who has recommended it in my circles in the past, I'm
disappointed by the new privacy and user experiences.

I see it as many steps back from the old experience. I hesitate to recommend
this new mobile version to anybody.

They claim this is "the most private mobile Firefox so far". But DNS-over-
HTTPS is disabled. There is no way to enable or configure it because there are
no network settings at all in the new Settings page. DoH was a simple solution
to government censorship in my country. Now, users will probably switch to
Brave because it has a built-in VPN.

The UX too irritates...

1) I use the android navigation bar at bottom to jump to Home or switch apps
or lock the phone. FF in light theme mode takes over that area with a white
background making it impossible to use white-on-white buttons. I had to switch
to dark theme just to be able to see those buttons.

2) The top sites list uses smaller icons with website titles as captions. If a
website uses the title "Breaking News", that becomes its caption. It's
difficult to tell from the favicon and such titles what site it is. The
captions are single-line cropped with ellipses making it even more difficult
to guess which website it is.

What I don't understand is why the release was rushed with such drastic
changes instead of some kind of UX A/B studies to get feedback over time.
Their reddit sub is rather hostile to any feedback and reminds me of
stackoverflow nastiness. It's almost like Mozilla is trying to shed its user
base.

~~~
dblohm7
> Their reddit sub is rather hostile to any feedback and reminds me of
> stackoverflow nastiness.

“Their” Reddit sub is not an official forum any more than this HN thread is.

------
williamscales
This is just the new Firefox mobile user interface, right? I've been using it
for quite some time in the nightly builds. It took a few minutes of adjustment
the first time I saw the interface, as everything has been moved to the bottom
of the screen. But this is actually fantastic for mobile usability, because
you no longer have to reach all the way to the top of your screen to get to
the URL bar or tab switcher.

The loss of extensions is unfortunate, but not surprising, given they've been
gone from mainline Firefox for some time. There are some webextensions
available now, including ublock.

~~~
fooey
The biggest thing I've missed is that pull to refresh doesn't work, and it's
such a basic tiny little thing it drives me crazy every time it doesn't work.

~~~
yorwba
I tap in the bottom-right corner to open the menu and then tap the refresh
button, which is in the bottom-right corner of the menu. So basically don't
need to move my thumb at all. Much more convenient than pull-to-refresh in my
opinion.

~~~
MaxikCZ
I cant understand how 2 taps in precise location are more convenient to some
people than one short swipe anywhere on screen, but to each their own I guess

~~~
yorwba
On my phone, pull-to-refresh doesn't work in Chrome if I only do a short
swipe. It seems to reject anything shorter than 3cm or so. And that's only if
I'm already at the top of the page.

------
kevin_b_er
I called it over a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20392546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20392546)

> This marks the last Android release with extensions/add-on support.

A lot people called it FUD, but we can see they took an extra 9 months or so,
supported just a few extensions, then replaced what worked with a low feature
version.

And users are angry. Yep.

Can't say I'm surprised.

~~~
kiwijamo
I have uBlock origin working just fine and I'm using the new Firefox Mobile. I
agree with the assessment that you're spending FUD I'm afraid.

~~~
anonymousab
It's not FUD at all if you use extensions outside of whatever Mozilla deigns
to add to their whitelist.

~~~
zamadatix
If that's what the claim was I'd be inclined to agree but extension support
was not deceptively and indefinitely dropped in Q3 2019 as the comment talked
about. There was Fear extensions would be permanently removed imminently,
Uncertainty with how the releases would be scheduled and feature roadmap, and
Doubt they'd ever listen to feedback.

In reality partial extension support was already there + expansion of support
on stable on full support on nightly on the near term timeline at release
[https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix/issues/14034](https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix/issues/14034), the switch on stable FF happened in Q3 2020, and
they changed stance after all of the feedback.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I'm not sure what extensions everyone was using that are missing from Fenix.
uBlock Origin, Decentraleyes, and HTTPS Everywhere were the big ones for me,
and those three were all greenlit for Fenix (at least in Nightly). Are people
still using greasemonkey scripts, or what?

~~~
mjevans
Stylish and Ghostery are two of the other addons that I like, at least on
desktop.

~~~
godelski
Doesn't Ghostery have privacy issues?

~~~
nwah1
I know Stylish does and that is why many switched to Stylus

------
bad_user
Mozilla did not handle this well. I like the new Firefox for Android, but it
is obviously beta quality.

Extensions don't work, and last time I tried (a month ago or so) custom search
engines weren't working either. I use Firefox on iOS just so I can sync and
use my custom search engines.

I get that the new Firefox is faster and better, but don't break functionality
people relied on, even if temporary. And if you do that, then release it under
a different freaking name.

------
ajot
I know that HN demographics is biased to using and getting info about IT, but
I believe that people that use Firefox on Android are not common and most have
some kind of interest on IT. It wonders me how they could not hear about the
new Firefox for Android, it's been ~a year since Mozilla announced it, and
news about how it's development was going on (and that Firefox Fenix was the
Stable version somewhere a month ago).

~~~
tsimionescu
I work in this domain and am using exclusively FF for Android, but I've never
been interested in following their development.

Either way, I don't think that being surprised is the problem. Having a
browser update break extensions is the problem - I would bet a lot of people
only use FF because Chrome doesn't support extensions (I know that's why I use
it anyway), so essentially the update is breaking the only important
functionality.

Thankfully, I don't have automatic updates enabled, so I can still wait and
see how broken this really is and how long it will take to fix it.

~~~
rurp
Firefox is the biggest reason I don't have automatic updates enabled on my
phone. The amount of pointless UI and functionality breaking changes they have
made over the years is crazy. The fact that they are laying people off after
all of this wasted effort makes it even worse.

The only reasons I use FF are extensions and that it's not Chrome. The former
is mostly gone. The latter is enough to keep me around for now but it's
getting old.

------
niftylettuce
ungoogled-chromium works on Android too

[https://git.droidware.info/wchen342/ungoogled-chromium-
andro...](https://git.droidware.info/wchen342/ungoogled-chromium-android)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23708688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23708688)

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Huh; it's got extension support. Experimental and hacky, but still...

------
cybwraith
Just tried nightly and haven't updated my main version yet. The lack of addons
is sad and I'm not confident they'll be adding them back with any haste.
However the biggest issue I see is that the default page is empty, theres no
one-tap button to add a bookmark in the url bar, and getting to my bookmarks
now requires using a small context menu. They really need home page
customization, because the whole flow of open tab > click bookmark is just
completely gone

Why make using bookmarks, a core piece of any browsing experience, so much
harder?

What's the functional difference for a typical user between a 'collection' and
a folder of bookmarks? Collections aren't on desktop, so now I need to
bookmark _and_ add to a collection.

The menu containing 'open all links' in a collection is hidden until you
expand said collection, then click on the newly revealed menu button. This
whole update reeks of "UX" department needing to justify their jobs by making
unnecessary changes.

~~~
your-nanny
I've only found two differences between a bookmark folder and a collection:

1\. Collections show up on new tab 2\. collection items are remarkably easy to
accidentally deleted,with no confirmation or undo functionality.

Reminds me of Firefox reading lists... which also disappeared and I hardly
noticed.

------
exoji2e
I'm quite happy with the new release. It's faster, and I've not had any
problems with crashes.

Also the three plugins I regularly use worked when I got the release pushed to
me (more than a week ago).

------
viraptor
> unexpectedly forced on a large batch of Firefox 68 Android users without any
> warning, way to opt out or roll back

I wish they were more careful. FF displayed a warning about the change ~a
month ago and you could opt out by disabling FF updates. There are bad things
about this change, but this is just not true.

~~~
Macha
The only heads up I've seen about this update has been on HN.

------
flas9sd
there's an iceweasel f-droid fenix build available that enables more
webextensions if you're so inclined, see r/fdroid leading you to
github.com/interfect/fenix/releases

------
d3sandoval
For those (like me) who are wondering why their Firefox still looks the same,
"If you live in Europe, you’ll find the update available today, August 25,
2020. If you live in the USA, you’ll see the update on the 27th of August,
2020" [1]

[1] [https://www.slashgear.com/firefox-daylight-update-
revitalize...](https://www.slashgear.com/firefox-daylight-update-revitalizes-
android-web-experience-25635016/)

------
anotheryou
Shipping breaking changes without warning is really bad...

They already did it for beta users before and I lost add-ons, their settings
(and can't even remember some names).

~~~
rnestler
I remember receiving a warning a few weeks ago which announced the upcoming
changes and what I'd need to do to keep most of my stuff (one needed to unset
the master password to migrate the saved passwords for example IIRC)

~~~
anotheryou
Ah alright. Better than for the beta users than.

------
conradfr
I've disabled auto-update for Firefox (first time even looking for that
feature on Android).

I don't know, I like having a back button on my browser I guess?

As someone who uses "Firefox" since the Netscape Communicator days it's sad to
see all this unrevealing.

~~~
rnestler
> I don't know, I like having a back button on my browser.

What's wrong with just using the Android back button in the browser? I find it
quite intuitive to use.

~~~
jamienicol
I use the android back button (or gesture) to go back one page. But the
Firefox back button is useful because you can long press it to see the history
and skip back several pages.

~~~
avhon1
Or forward several pages, too! Such a useful feature... gone...

~~~
jamienicol
It's still there!

~~~
avhon1
It's definitely _not_ in 79.0.5 (build #2015758619), which is the version I
have from the Play store. (Google says it's the most up-to-date version.)

~~~
jamienicol
Ah, my mistake. It was brought back in 80 which you should receive sometime
very soon (mine has been updated already)

------
accountLost
Just lost my HN account thanks to this update. I can't remember the password
and my firefox logins have not been migrated. Apparently I was supposed to
disable the master password before the upgrade. Silly me...

------
muunbo
“It’s not a bug, it’s a feature!” should’ve been the name of this release

------
nirse
Actually, there's a lot in this new release that I like (my high light is when
navigating back, actually going back to where you were on that previous page,
without the page jumping around as things are re-rendered on my somewhat slow
phone). Yes, there are changes, but I can deal with changes (they are part of
life, please get used to them) and who knows, over time (ie not within 2 hours
after the update installing) we might even come to appreciate Mozilla's
choices.

------
Causality1
Just my opinion, but I think Mozilla is risking users it has in order to chase
users it's almost certainly never going to get.

------
alyandon
Desktop password sync to my phone (presumably because I use a master/primary
password) no longer works. Using the standalone lockwise app to copy/paste
passwords on my phone is really not an improvement in security. :-/

Do the Android Firefox developers even actually use their browser?

------
iforgotpassword
The new UI is great, now it's finally on par with IE11 mobile!

But really, if the navigation bar is at the bottom I don't need an extra back
button anymore, the system's back button is right there below.

Didn't have any crashes yet so that would probably change my impression, but
so far it's been great.

------
novaRom
Is there any good alternative? I think the main problem now on Android is
Google Store wall. There would be much more Open Source alternatives if
Android users could use another App Store. I wish we have something like an
audited Store of Open Source only Apps.

~~~
koopuluri
What is preventing you from installing another App Store? I got F-droid
installed seamlessly a week or so ago to download Newpipe, and it sits
perfectly fine alongside the Google Play store.

Perhaps I'm missing something. Is it not possible to install other app stores?

~~~
novaRom
F-Droid doesn't respect my system language. It shows me Apps descriptions in a
language of my current country instead. And I don't see any language setting.

~~~
Tepix
I suggest you report this at
[https://gitlab.com/fdroid/fdroidclient/-/issues](https://gitlab.com/fdroid/fdroidclient/-/issues)
if you haven't already.

------
amq
I'm using it since the Preview as the daily driver and it has been a day and
night change for me in terms of performance compared to the original 68
version.

I just wish Mozilla had done a better job at rolling out the change to
existing users.

------
znpy
wait, you are telling me that firefox mobile freezing when loading ebay.com
and other websites was working _as intended_ ?

ma porco...

------
ChrisRR
The only issue I've had is that lastpass stopped working with it. It says it
can't find the address bar

~~~
szszrk
For me lastpass was horrible in android integration, tried on a few devices on
Android 9-11, always the same. Wanted to buy a subscription for me and family,
but it just required a LOT of maintenance and still didn't work well.

Keepass2android on same devices was flawless, so says family as well.

------
LoSboccacc
it's 2020 and still we can't have a browser where the mobile/desktop view
switch is per domain instead of being per tab.

